# Chicken lights



## Chicken lights (Jan 12, 2019)

My “cutting slots in sheet metal thread”, was for the 5 lights that you see get added on


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 12, 2019)

Today’s job was drilling four 3/4” holes in the frame to run the wiring through. 

I bought two new 1/8” drill bits from the Snap On truck. They cut great, only used one. I went to 1/4”, then 3/8 in drill bits. Then I switched to a 9/16” style tapered reamer. I then moved to a 3/4” drill bit. It cut great the first two holes, then struggled the third one. I ended up using an 11/16” tapered cutter to cut the last hole. The grommet fit a bit tight but that’s ok. 

All with a 1/2” Snap On air drill. It’s hard to feather an air drill, and I always get it backwards if you want to go slower with small bits or faster with small bits. 

The 1/8” drill bits cut nice long curls while the 3/4” seemed to cut chips, until it was too dull. 

The tapered cutters I’m still getting used to. They like to grab and smash knuckles and fingers. I’m thinking higher RPM and low feed speed? 

I don’t really have a way to spray coolant or cutting fluid on a hand drill


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 13, 2019)

Drilling holes on vehicle frames is a challenge all right . I hate using hand the hand drill because you lose leverage, accuracy, control etc. 

I've watched farm techs work on larger equipment and the aha moment is when they pull out the mag-drill. I've had a chance to play with one and it is on the wish list for sure . I see that princess auto sells one know for 700, still too rich for my blood but coming down

My last on frame experience was drilling holes in my fifth wheel I beams to route piping and wiring harnesses..... not fun

The lights look good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 13, 2019)

kevin.decelles said:


> Drilling holes on vehicle frames is a challenge all right . I hate using hand the hand drill because you lose leverage, accuracy, control etc.
> 
> I've watched farm techs work on larger equipment and the aha moment is when they pull out the mag-drill. I've had a chance to play with one and it is on the wish list for sure . I see that princess auto sells one know for 700, still too rich for my blood but coming down
> 
> ...


A mag drill is on my wish list too. I could see paying $2-400 maybe, $700 kinda puts it out of reach 

I don’t know if jumping from 9/16” to 3/4” was too much too fast, or whether the frame steel is just that tough that it’s hard on cutters

Thanks!


----------



## Janger (Jan 13, 2019)

Mag drill.... 
let’s make them. 
Need a big old slow used drill 300 rpm. Some sort of L bracket and a slide. The slide has a gear. Rack or maybe lead screw type. Handle to feed the drill? 

Would regular ground clamp type magnets be enough? I suspect not. So how about a two of those to just hold the drill for positioning and then use a F clamp to hold to the work. Couldn’t drill far from the edge though. Would that have worked with the truck or 5 wheel @Chicken lights or @kevin.decelles ?


----------

